# 1997-1998 M3 sedan automatic



## Coosk8er55 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello ... I am a 18 year old waiter at the souplantation! ... i REALLLLLLLLY want a M3. I am looking into a 97 or 98 M3 sedan automatic ... my uncle had one and i fell in love with it over 5 years ago. I want to be a serious buyer by the beggining of next summer ... let me know if u guys think this is possible... save up a good $6000 for the down payment ... get financed for $11,000 and have monthly payments at around $230 a month for 5 years (not including insurance of course)... I dont want it to have over 70,000. I have found a couple to fit the criteria i want. Its just the matter of it being worth it or not ... the way i figure it is ... id rather put my money into a higher miled M3 and have a $11,000 debt on me because of that and not some ford focus or something of that natrue ... plus M3's KICK ASS .... I dont plan on putting the car in my name for a few reasons (it will be in my mom or grandfathers names) 1)insurance ... i am not willing to pay $4000+ a year for an M3 yet. 2)financing ... i dont want rates that will tear me a new one. I currently make about $900 a month (first month at this job and already got a promotion to waiter which doubled my earnings!) i hope to be making about 1200 - 1300 a month when i get it ... if i get it! ... I REALLY want this car ... let me know if my dreams are within reach!! pleaseee thanx again for all your help in advance!! 
Sam


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

$17k will buy you a pretty ragged M3. And DON'T BUY AN AUTOMATIC!!!

I strongly suggest that you consider a manual 328i. It will likely cost half as much to insure, and you can get a VERY nice one for less than your price goal. (Plus, a manual 328 is probably as fast as a slushbox M3.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> $17k will buy you a pretty ragged M3. And DON'T BUY AN AUTOMATIC!!!
> 
> I strongly suggest that you consider a manual 328i. It will likely cost half as much to insure, and you can get a VERY nice one for less than your price goal. (Plus, a manual 328 is probably as fast as a slushbox M3.)


While, I too, would recommend learning stick prior to buying an M3, someone has to buy the used M3 automatics out there.


----------

